# Ready for Tarpon!!!!!



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

My new "old stock" tarpon reel. Never been fished. Drag washers are untouched. Yeh....I know it's discontinued....but all the same it's a topshelf reel and I just can't swing an Abel, Tibor or Nautilus.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a Fin Nor Ahab 4.5 in mint condition and although I own some newer, in-production and more expensive reels, that Fin Nor is still probably my favorite and has taken a lot of fish.

Good luck this coming season


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Chris, I know what you mean. I had a hard time finding one because folks hold on to them. They are now becoming collectible. The mint wedding cake models are fetching $1900 now.

I took a chance on this one and it worked out. It's not cosmetically mint, but I indend to fish this and mechanically it is brand new.

I've been meaning to get over to your shop and meet/great. Maybe tie a few with you.

Tom


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Come on over whenever but PM me first to make sure I'll be here

CV


----------

